# Mafitalia [INNOCENT WIN]



## Rai-CH (Oct 17, 2010)

(The players list didn't show up the first time so I've recreated the thread in hope it does.)
Ok, all PMs should have been sent by now. If you haven't received yours, or if I've made a mistake in your PM, please let me know!
Also, win conditions:
1. Mafia Majority = Mafia Win
2. All Mafia killed = Innocent Win
3. Alien is lynched while activated = Alien Win
4. Lovers are the only two left at the end of the game = Lovers win

_As the sun sets over the World Conference Building, the meeting is finished for the night. Everyone had come to the conclusion- tonight was the night they act. The killing has to stop. Each nation returned to their room, hoping and praying they weren’t going to be targeted by the killers tonight._

*You have 24 hours to PM me your night actions.* (Though it is now at about *20* hours due to me having to remake the thread)​


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia*

It's been 24 hours since I sent out the PMs so I'm going by that time.
----
_The sun rises over the World Conference Building, just as another meeting is called. No one recalled hearing any gunshots last night; some find this to be suspicious, but the nations agreed that they were lucky this time. After a quick headcount, it was discovered that there were, if fact, no deaths last night. _

*No one was killed. You have 48 hours for discussion. *​----
Please make sure to send in your night actions! From now on, if you forget to send in your night actions, I’ll have to randomise your target.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

Well...off to a good start? Unless it was the mafia who forgot...


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

If I'm not mistaken, the mafia were probably the ones who forgot to send in their target. If the flavor text is an indicator of the deaths, there was probably no alien activation, seeing as how an alien would need to be attacked to be activated, and no gunshots indicates no attack.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

I agree. No aliens. Also no idea who to lynch. Fantastic.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

hrml, well that's odd. Most GMs randomize mafia attacks if they don't get them in, but I guess that's not the case here, if everyone else's ideas are correct? Well that's one less thing to worry about I guess.

I'm all for Abstaining if we can't pick off a suspicious person soon, since I hate first night randylynches, but that's just me.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

I'll support Abstaining, as we have no leads.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

God I'm late. 

No gunshots, huh... From the comment under the description, it seems like the mafia may have forgotten to kill. Which means that there're no leads. 

I'm going to abstain, since there's only four mafia members out of 18 total, so randlynch will not be a good idea.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

Hmm...abstaining seems good. Unless someone slips up...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

Yeah, I think we should abstain too. We don't have enough leads as to who to lynch.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

I'm for abstaining as well. No leads at all.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

I'll go ahead and *abstain* as well.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

Abstaining. mainly because this is my first mafia game and i have no idea what the crap im doing aaaaaaaa


----------



## Superbird (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

Abstaining(:


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

I was actually planning on *abstaining* myself, but I just wanted to point out my suspicions.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

I'll go ahead and confirm: 

*abstain*


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 1]*

_The sun sets over the World Conference Building. The meeting today was uneventful; the decision to not lynch anyone was unanimous. The nations returned to their rooms for the night. Perhaps tomorrow will be more eventful? _

*No one was killed. You have 24 hours to submit night actions.*​


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Night 1]*

_Bang.
The one noise no one wanted to hear. Someone screamed. Another gunshot.
Bang.
One by one the nations left their rooms, wondering who the next victim was. They met in the hallway and after a quick headcount they realised that there were three people missing. Two good friends who shared a room. The person in the next room to them.

America was the one who opened the door to Lithuania and Poland’s room. In the centre of the room lay Lithuania, blood gushing out a wound on his chest. Noticing that the door to Switzerland’s room was open, Liechtenstein slowly opened it. Similar to the sight in the previous room, Switzerland was on the floor, blood also pouring out of a wound on his chest. Above him was Poland, visibly shaking while holding the gun in his hand.
“I... I... I won’t be at the meeting today, I need time to think,” he said quietly, as he exited the room.
Upon seeing the sight, Liechtenstein burst into tears. Her brother had been killed, the one who helped her for all those years. The one she ultimately wanted to protect. The one who wanted her to stay as far away as possible from the attacks. What is she going to do now without her brother?_

*MidnightSaboteur is dead, she was innocent. Superbird is dead, he was innocent. Poland and Liechtenstein are unable to participate in the discussion today. You have 72 hours for discussion. *​----
You get a lot of time to discuss because I won't be home for most of the weekend to update this.
I'm sorry if that write up was cheesy or full of narm or whatever, I'm not very good at creative writing.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

Wow. Lots of deaths this time. I wish I had something better to contribute.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

I keep re-reading the posts, looking for clues, but I see nothing x.x Is it just too early in the game or am I a total idiot xD?


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

This isn't good. Two of our innocents are dead, with no leads. However, we might be able to deduct that whoever doesn't talk today are the two who can't talk, and could be considered innocent. However, others might have the same idea, and choose not to talk today in order to make themselves look like the innocent ones, plus some people just never choose to contribute in any case, and those could screw up our results as well. I think that tonight, we ought to lynch someone, though no one seems to come out as an obvious candidate.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

Wow... I have honestly no idea what to do. As much as I hate random lynching, the longer we do nothing, the more innocents will die. (Then again, we might lynch an innocent ourselves.)

What to do?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

I don't know what to do here... two kills, and no leads... Maybe we should try lynching someone tonight.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

If no leads come up, and we do decide to randylynch, the biggest problem will be that we might not be able to trust whoever goes to the rng. That person could very well be mafia, and would tamper with the results. Does anyone have any ideas as to who we could trust, or how we can decide?


----------



## Griffin (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

Everyone randomizes a number, and we average them?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

average is subject to distribution issues.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

I think what Griffin was trying to say was that each of us would randomizes a number, and if any names came up more than the others, we would lynch that person. If that is the case, we might end up with only one vote for several different people. Sreservoir, I don't quite understand what you're trying to say, so could you please elaborate?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

average does not work that way!


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

Woah... I've never heard of such organised random lynching before. Last time I played someone just called out a name and that was it. But this is way fairer, and probably just as dodgy...

Man, I hate random lynches. No matter how they're done.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

How about everyone PMing who they think should be lynched to Rai-CH and whoever gets said the most gets lynched? Rai-CH gets spammed but at least you know it's fair. Even though it's basically exactly the same as if we voted right here and now =/ I dunno.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

or we could *griffin* for statfail. because I totally lynch for trivial reasons. yeah.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*



SkyAngel said:


> How about everyone PMing who they think should be lynched to Rai-CH and whoever gets said the most gets lynched? Rai-CH gets spammed but at least you know it's fair. Even though it's basically exactly the same as if we voted right here and now =/ I dunno.


This is actually a good idea. It's secret, so it's not the same as a vote in the thread. I think we should vote on it though; nine votes would be the majority.

*I'm in favor of this ^*


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

I'm not sure, but it seems suspicious to me that sreservoir is voting against griffin tonight, when everyone is talking about a randylynch. In fact, now that I checked, it hasn't said anything that _isn't_ against griffin since the day began. First, it expressed that griffin's idea was flawed, and while that isn't bad in itself, I think that griffin's wording may have been off, while the idea somewhat made sense, if you looked for a slightly deeper meaning. Then, when I asked for an elaboration, it basically just repeated what had just been said. Lastly, clinging onto that fact, it voted to lynch griffin just because of the way in which she worded her suggestion. I could be wrong, and the only reason sreservoir is lynching griffin is for a trivial reason, but it seems like sreservoir has something against griffin.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

So lynch sreservoir?

...Well... It doesn't seem quite fair. Maybe I'm just to squeamish about randylynches.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

More reason to PM Rai-CH our choices - It keeps people from bandwagoning. Makes it more fair.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

in the absence of other evidence, I lynch against incorrectness. I prefer signal to noise.


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 2]*

_The sun sets over the World Conference Building. While there were a few ideas on how to lynch being thrown around and even someone speaking up about who to lynch, no clear decisions were made. The nations returned to their rooms to hopefully get some sleep._

*No one was killed. You have 24 hours for night actions. *​


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Night 2]*

_Bang.
“No... Not again,” England mumbled as he aroused from his slumber.
He groggily walked out of his room; the other nations had already left their rooms and were crowding the hallway. Everyone was chatting away; it appeared that no one had died. After a quick headcount, it was discovered that, in fact, no nations had been killed. Everyone was suspicious, why would the Mafia fire their gun, but not kill anybody? At least the innocents were lucky, they still had the advantage over the Mafia.
“Maybe the ghost of Switzerland is haunting us!” Denmark laughed, trying to ease the tension.
It didn’t work._

*No one was killed. You have 48 hours for discussion.*​---
I've kinda taken a bit of a storytelling take on the flavour text, it's more fun giving the characters their own voice, plus it spices it up a bit. Though I'm sorry if I start going OOC, I'm not used to writing established characters.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

From the sound of it, it sounds like one of the healers healed the person the Mafia tried to kill. So... we got lucky there? No deaths, but no more leads either.

Any ideas to what to do?


----------



## Griffin (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

Well, it could have been an alien activation.

And, referring to yesterday, I'm not sure how I was incorrect. I was simply putting out a random idea, which other people complicated. I didn't even respond again to it.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

If they did activate an alien we better be careful if we lynch today. At least everyone's alive still.

As for what to do... I'm not sure. We still don't really have any strong leads, aside from disagreements/misunderstandings among us.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

If there's a fairly good chance that there's an alien activated, we have to be certain that who we're lynching isn't the alien. This means that lynching inactivity and randylynching are out of the question. Now that whoever was silenced yesterday can talk again, I suggest we go ahead and see who didn't talk yesterday as compared to who dosen't talk at all, and go from there.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

Hmmm... *doesn't know what lynching is* Anyways, it is possible that the alien was activated, or maybe the first suggestion was correct, the healer got to the person first. This is my first mafia game, so I'm slightly inexperienced... :sweatdrop:


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*



Mewtwo said:


> Hmmm... *doesn't know what lynching is* Anyways, it is possible that the alien was activated, or maybe the first suggestion was correct, the healer got to the person first. This is my first mafia game, so I'm slightly inexperienced... :sweatdrop:


Lynching is the act of everyone voting to kill someone during the day, in the hope of killing a mafia member. It's a vital part of the game.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

OH I GET IT NOW

...sorry about that. Hmmm... I don't have anything else to offer yet.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

hrm. I think it may be far more likely that a Healer got themselves lucky, since the odds are better and all that. Though with this little information, we're really not much better off than we were on the first day.  

I'm pretty much for another abstain at this point, unless something happens.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

Mewtwo and Big Red Cherry Bomb didn't post yesterday, so isn't it safe to assume they're Poland and Liechtenstein, and therefore innocent?


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*



> Mewtwo and Big Red Cherry Bomb didn't post yesterday, so isn't it safe to assume they're Poland and Liechtenstein, and therefore innocent?


If I'm not mistaken, crazy linoone didn't post yesterday either, but had posted the day before, which also puts him into the running. So either one of them just chose not to post naturally, one of them is mafia trying to seem innocent, or one of the first two (maybe more) and someone who didn't talk on day one was one of the two.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*



> Mewtwo and Big Red Cherry Bomb didn't post yesterday, so isn't it safe to assume they're Poland and Liechtenstein, and therefore innocent?


If I'm not mistaken, crazy linoone didn't post yesterday either, but had posted the day before, which also puts him into the running. So either one of them just chose not to post naturally, one of them is mafia trying to seem innocent, or one of the first two (maybe more) and someone who didn't talk on day one was one of the two.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*



> Mewtwo and Big Red Cherry Bomb didn't post yesterday, so isn't it safe to assume they're Poland and Liechtenstein, and therefore innocent?


If I'm not mistaken, crazy linoone didn't post yesterday either, but had posted the day before, which also puts him into the running. So either one of them just chose not to post naturally, one of them is mafia trying to seem innocent, or one of the first two (maybe more) and someone who didn't talk on day one was one of the two.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

Edit: Sorry about the triple post. I got some sort of error.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

Hmmm. I believe in the Mafia you're not supposed to come out and say "ZOMG I HAVE/DON'T HAVE THIS ROLE DUR HUR" So I'll quietly make it discreet so you don't know either way. It is true that I didn't post in the discussion, but I was also away in Kentucky all weekend visiting relatives. This is not to say I'm not either of the two innocent countries, however. I could be one, but maybe I'm not~


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*



Mewtwo said:


> So I'll quietly make it discreet so you don't know either way.
> 
> This is not to say I'm not either of the two innocent countries, however. I could be one, but maybe I'm not~


Urm, isn't everyone trying to prove their innocence rather than mystifying their identity?


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

When you think about it logically, the only criterion for being either Poland or Liechtenstein is _not_ posting yesterday. Although, not posting yesterday doesn't mean they're Pol or Liech. 

People who didn't post on Day 2:

_St. Christopher
L'il Dwagie
Flora
Big Red Cherry Bomb
Patar
Minkow
Mewtwo
Crazy Linoone_

So, Pol and Liech are two of these people, no matter what. 

Practically, those who posted on the first day really had no reason not to post on the second day, unless they couldn't. So it's more likely Pol and Liech are among these.

People who posted on Day 1, but not Day 2 (excluding those who haven't posted _at all_):

_Big Red Cherry Bomb
Crazy Linoone
Mewtwo_

Five players (_St. Christopher, L'il Dwagie, Flora, Patar, Minkow_) have yet to post at all, so one of them could be Pol or Liech. :\ Though I think it's rather suspicious: what do you all think about lynching one of the inactives?


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

Lynching inactives usually turns out badly, though; I've been in mafia games where some important innocents didn't post, but sent in night actions, and makes the Mafia's job muuuuch easier by cutting down the innocent numbers.

If that's how you wanna do it, though, be my guest.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

Although it does bring up the question of why they're not posting in the topic, when this is all we have to go by. Hell, you remember the last game I was in - a mafia member managed to take advantage of the silence of others to effectively win the game.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

Hmm...we do know that not everyone sent in night actions on at least the first day though, so there could be some true inactives...


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*



Griffin said:


> Hmm...we do know that not everyone sent in night actions on at least the first day though, so there could be some true inactives...


True. Does that mean that some of the inactives are mafia? I mean..if suddenly someone reads this and starts being really active, it could either be coincidence, or a mafia member not wanting to be lynched for inactivity xD


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

...like i said, its my first game, idk what the CRAP i'm doing.

I really was away at Kentucky over the weekend, though.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*



Dark Shocktail said:


> Although it does bring up the question of why they're not posting in the topic, when this is all we have to go by. Hell, you remember the last game I was in - a mafia member managed to take advantage of the silence of others to effectively win the game.


It usually boils down to trying to avoid the mafia's knife.  Try and be invisible by not posting. More _experienced_ mafias tend to hack down the ones who talk, to reduce the chance they'll get flushed out, and leave the inactives for last.  Even _more_ experienced mafia can do it while blending in seamlessly to the discussion.


Either way; we need to decide to lynch or not soon...


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

I don't think we should lynch today. I just think that there's too much uncertainty, and simply guessing won't help us. I'll go ahead and *abstain*.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

I disagree. It's come to the point that, alien or no alien, something has do be done or we're not going to get anywhere.

I support the idea that was raised yesterday about PMing Rai-CH our votes.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

I agree with Ketsu. I think we should either (a) publicly lynch an inactive, or (b) PM Rai-CH our votes. Although I think PMing would be best right now, considering we only have eight hours left in the day phase we don't really have time to come to a consensus on that. So:

I vote to lynch *Patar*.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

There's also the possibility that the undead is Canada, although I don't know whether there would be a gunshot if it were Canada. 



Aobaru said:


> I agree with Ketsu. I think we should either (a) publicly lynch an inactive, or (b) PM Rai-CH our votes. Although I think PMing would be best right now, considering we only have eight hours left in the day phase we don't really have time to come to a consensus on that.
> 
> I vote to lynch *Patar*.


May I know the reason? It seems a bit random.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> May I know the reason? It seems a bit random.


Did you not read my post? We don't have enough _time_ to come to a consensus on whether or not to PM Rai-CH our votes; so the only other options are to abstain or lynch. I think abstaining will do more harm than good at this point, so I'm voting to lynch an inactive.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*



Aobaru said:


> Did you not read my post? We don't have enough _time_ to come to a consensus on whether or not to PM Rai-CH our votes; so the only other options are to abstain or lynch. I think abstaining will do more harm than good at this point, so I'm voting to lynch an inactive.


Yeah, but why Patar? Why not the other inactives? 

I'm going to *abstain* for the moment, since there are simply not enough clues to help us.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Yeah, but why Patar? Why not the other inactives? .


Yeah, that part was random ^_^; Something is better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

I think I shall abstain. I don't want to take that shot in the dark and end up killing an innocent - especially remembering how interlinked all the roles are. If we make a mistake, we could easily cause a revenge kill during the night, along with the mafia hit.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

At this rate, we can't afford to abstain any longer; we need to take out someone, and I don't think an inactive is the way to go, that's just wasting our precious lynches.

I vote we lynch *Aobaru*; jumping so fast on an inactive.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

I think I'll *abstain*. There's just... too much of a chance to hit an innocent, and seeing how many of the roles have revenge kills, we might lose two innocents.


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 3]*

_The sun sets over the World Conference Building. As usual, the nations did not come to an agreement over who to lynch, despite various names and ideas being thrown around. The nations returned to their rooms for the night._

*No one was killed. You have 24 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Night 3]*

Due to the fact that it was quite difficult to access the forum over the past day or so, I'm giving you an extra *24 hours* to submit your night action if you haven't already. If you want to change your target, you may do so too.


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Night 3]*

_Bang.
Bang.
“The attacks are getting more frequent now...” Norway thought as he rose from his bed.
He could already hear voices coming outside his room. Something must have happened in one of the rooms nearby him. Who were in those rooms?
England? No, he could hear his voice.
America? No, he could definitely hear him shouting something.
Denmark? Usually that idiot is off telling jokes or whatever the hell he does.
He couldn’t hear him.
Norway’s heart was beating faster. They had been friends for so long, it couldn’t have been Denmark. No, not him.
He opened the door and saw exactly what he didn’t want to see.
It was the body of his closest friend, Denmark. He had two wounds on his body, caused by bullets.
Norway’s vision started to blur. He couldn’t think straight. Was he crying?
“Why? Why did it have to be you?”
He collapsed to his knees; he could feel the other nations come over to him. Comforting him, just like what they did to Liechtenstein. Just like what they would have done to Poland if he hadn’t walked away.

Whoever did this is going to suffer._

*Lil’ Dwagie is dead. She was innocent. You have 48 hours for discussion.*​----
Whoever is Norway can now choose to revenge kill instead of heal if he or she wishes to.
Poorly written flavour text is poorly written. I cannot write emotional stuff to save my life D:

And to those who haven't sent in a single night action, please do! Randomising all your targets is getting kinda boring.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*

Wow. I think we seriously need to think about lynching today, guys.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*

Yeah, we're seriously behind. The Mafi is winning, we need to find someone. Leich is dead, Denmark is dead, and I think Switzerland is dead. Norway is going to revenge kill today. I can't find a lead, though. I'll cast my vote after I comb through the clues.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*

Urgh...wonder if it's time for inspectors to roleclaim. That'd be helpful, hopefully.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*



Griffin said:


> Urgh...wonder if it's time for inspectors to roleclaim. That'd be helpful, hopefully.


Or would just make them targets. And if the healers do heal them, there's always a chance that there'd be a healing clash and end up killing one of them accidentally.

I agree that the situation is looking pretty bad, but we still have to trend carefully.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*



Mewtwo said:


> Yeah, we're seriously behind. The Mafi is winning, we need to find someone. Leich is dead, Denmark is dead, and I think Switzerland is dead. Norway is going to revenge kill today. I can't find a lead, though. I'll cast my vote after I comb through the clues.


...You do mean that Liet is dead, right? Not like it matters, but...



			
				Dark Shocktail said:
			
		

> Or would just make them targets. And if the healers do heal them, there's always a chance that there'd be a healing clash and end up killing one of them accidentally.


We can organize this somehow! Maybe! England can secretly heal America for today and Norway is on a rampage so it doesn't matter for today. Since England doesn't seem to be dead, it should be fine. 

and also, it's canon


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*

I'm still in favour of lynching an inactive. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> We can organize this somehow! Maybe! England can secretly heal America for today and Norway is on a rampage so it doesn't matter for today. Since England doesn't seem to be dead, it should be fine.
> 
> and also, it's canon


But there are _two_ detectives. And by announcing who is going to be healed that night, we're putting a big fat target on everyone else.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*



Dark Shocktail said:


> But there are _two_ detectives. And by announcing who is going to be healed that night, we're putting a big fat target on everyone else.


But Norway is still alive, and he can do whatever he wants; he can either revenge kill or heal. It's probably better if at least one detective stays hidden, just so the Mafia doesn't know who he is and thus have a smaller chance of killing him. And, as much as I hate to say this, it's in the better interest of the group for a few innocents to die if it means that we can flush out all the mafia members before _all_ the innocents die. 

I'm so horrible at wording my thoughts, someone's bound to turn that paragraph against me somehow... 

Also, does the fact that Denmark was killed by two bullets has anything to do with the number of people who tried to kill him?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*

Well, seeing how things are now, I think it's time for us to lynch... I'll see if any later posts will give me any leads.


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*



Crazy Linoone said:


> Also, does the fact that Denmark was killed by two bullets has anything to do with the number of people who tried to kill him?


No, I just wanted to spice up the flavour text a bit.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*



Aobaru said:


> I'm still in favour of lynching an inactive. Any thoughts?


This is still a bad idea, and I even explained why.

Perhaps we should lynch you, instead?


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*

Another reason why lynching inactives is bad - Some people are participating in NaNoWriMo and just don't have time to check in here and post every five seconds =/


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*

I am in favour of lynching...people have talked about looking back for clues but what do we have? Aobaru, BRCB and sreservoir both being very pro-lynching at certain points in the game, while the majority of us want to lynch but are hesitant to pick a name.

EDIT: Screw it, random lynching go - Aobaru.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*

_The meeting finishes slightly later than usual. Like every other day beforehand, there was a lot of discussion about whether or not to lynch, but still not enough action. The nations retreat to their rooms for the night._

*No one is dead. You have 47 hours for Night Actions.*​---
I'm sorry for the lateness, I was caught up with homework. You get an extra day as I'm not sure if I'll be able to get on the forums at around the usual time tomorrow.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 4]*

I know it's night action time, but...



SkyAngel said:


> Another reason why lynching inactives is bad - Some people are participating in NaNoWriMo and just don't have time to check in here and post every five seconds =/


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Night 4]*

_Bang.
The sound was becoming way too familiar for all the nations.
Bang.
Another noise, but it sounded more like an explosion than a gunshot.
Canada was awake instantly. The second bang had come from opposite his room. But where did the first one come from?
Suddenly, someone screamed. Canada left his room and received a huge shock.
The door to Estonia’s room had been completely blown off. Estonia, or what was left of him, appeared to have been exactly where his bed would have been if there wasn’t a huge explosion. The air around the room felt off, it reminded Canada of when he used to live at England’s house as a child. That time when him and America got lost in England’s ‘fairy garden’. Could the explosion have been caused by something supernatural? That can’t be right. Magic doesn’t exist, does it?
He considered asking England or possibly Norway about this, but his thoughts were interrupted.
“Where’s Liechtenstein and Norway?” Japan asked, “They should be awake by now.”
Norway’s room was a few doors down from Canada’s. Japan tried to open the door, but surprisingly, it was knocked. A faint “Go away...” could be heard from inside.
Liechtenstein’s room was around the corner, next to Switzerland’s. A few of the nations, Canada included, made their way around to check out if everything was all right.
Judging by the open door and a small trail of blood, it wasn’t.
Liechtenstein was laying face-down on the floor. While it was hard to tell, it appeared that she had been shot in either the neck or chest.

It’s always heartbreaking seeing such innocence lost._

*Griffin and Crazy Linoone have been killed. Both were innocent. Norway cannot participate in the discussion today. You have 48 hours for discussion.*​---
There's been a couple of people who haven't sent in a single night action. From now on, I'm introducing the 'three strikes and your out' policy. if you don't send in a night action three times, I'm going to have to kill you :/


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 5]*

More dead innocents? This isn't good.... maybe we should think about lynching today.
...The second shot sounded more like an explosion? I wonder if that means anything.


----------



## Minkow (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 5]*

[I'm sorry for not participating, it's been my first NaNoWriMo and I've had a lot of personal stress come on. *guiltguilt*]

Seeing as we've lost a detective now, the Mafia really seems to have a lead at the moment. Since I agree that lynching inactives isn't such a great idea, I think that the ones who have been very pro-lynch are quite suspicious. Yet for now, I'll *abstain* until further clues come up.
And it seems like the second shot - the one sounding like an explosion - was Estonia, as Liechtenstien was simply shot while Estonia was blown up.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 5]*

The explosion seems to be a clash of magic...so it may have been an accident with both healers targeting the same person (Estonia).


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 5]*

Hmmm, that's probably right, too, Shocktail. It does sound like a healer clash, now that I think about it.


----------



## Minkow (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 5]*

It could also be Norway's revenge kill, while the mafia targeted Liechtenstien, as Norway is capable of magic.
Though it does sound a lot like a healer clash, Norway is not participating today, so it was probably the revenge kill.

[uwagh. first mafia game]


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 5]*

Gaaargh. I hate how we're not _doing_ anything. We're all afraid to name names or nominate anyone for lynching, but the truth is, if we just sit on our arses we're all going to get killed. 

So, I realize I'm putting a huge target on my back by saying this. I'm the kidnapper, I'm innocent. Of course, you don't have to believe me, and I don't expect you to.

I've read through the thread, and made a decision on who to lynch. I'm going on a very slight suspicion here, but, hell, it's better than nothing.

I vote to lynch *Big Red Cherry Bomb*.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 5]*

I vote for *Aobaru*, since we're getting down to lynching. For now I'll keep the reasons for the suspicions I have quiet.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 5]*

_The nations returned to their rooms after another day of being quite unproductive. The usual strategy of throwing various names of people to lynch occurred, and someone’s role was revealed. Perhaps more action needs to me taken, innocents are dropping like flies._

*No one has died. You have 48 hours for night actions.*​---
Will be away for most the weekend, so you get extra time~


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Night 5]*

_Japan had woken up a lot earlier than usual. He could definitely feel that something bad was going to happen. His room was next door to Romano’s, and occasionally he could hear a group of murmurs coming from behind the wall. Tonight he couldn’t hear anything other than the usual slam of the door.
Tap. Tap. Tap.
Someone was knocking on his door. Should he answer it? It could be one of the killers, or perhaps a friend seeking refuge.
Knock. Knock. Knock.
The knocks were getting louder and louder. Whoever is on the other side of Japan’s door must be desperate. Shaking away the thoughts that it could be one of the killers from his head, he got up and opened the door.
Big mistake.
Japan was ‘greeted’ by South Italy, who had already held a gun to his head.
Bang.

France woke up almost immediately after the gunshot. He scrambled to the door to find out who the victim was. It couldn’t have been his lover, could it? He left the room and raced down the corridor to his lover’s room. 
It was him.
Japan, the one he loved and chose to protect throughout this whole ordeal. He was now dead, lying on the floor with a fresh gunshot wound in the centre of his forehead. Whoever had killed him was nowhere to be seen.
“It’s not fair... We were meant to live together as soon as we left this horrible building! If the world will not let us be together while you were alive, we shall be together in death.”
Japan’s katana was always kept close his bed. France walked into his room and grabbed it.
“I’ll see you soon, my love.”
In one swift action, France stabbed himself through the chest.

When the other nations arrived at the scene, all they could see were two lovers, together for all eternity._

*Big Red Cherry Bomb is dead. He was innocent. Werefish5 is dead. He was innocent. You have 48 hours for discussion*​---
I seriously cannot write emotional/romantic scenes D:


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

Haha! I knew it! :D One mafia down!

So, was BRCB Japan or France? It doesn't really make sense that the Mafia would kill one of their own, but France is innocent, so BRCB couldn't be France, right? In that case, why the hell would the Mafia kill one of their own? o.o


----------



## Minkow (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

The alien can be a threat to the Mafia as well since it really just blows everyone up, but (I think) it counts as Mafia once activated.
...Wait, so we have no chance of an alien win here. It does get me a bit skittish that he was activated, but either way, I'm glad we have an alien out.
And even though there's a mafia gone now, we still have a whole bunch of innocents dead, and not so many clues. 

(BTW: FRANCE/JAPAN? YOU HAVE JUST MADE MY DAY. xD)


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

A more interesting question is why Cherry was allowed to live so long...she could've been activated before the first day or on the second night. Yet she was only just killed.

But looking at what Minkow said and glancing through the thread - she did get a vote to be lynched. Maybe that made them panic?


----------



## Minkow (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

The mafia doesn't know who the alien is. It could just be a stroke of pure luck. But as the alien needs to be targeted by the mafia, it was probably panic when they saw that Big Red Cherry Bomb hadn't been killed on the player list and the mafia assumed the worst.
Yet seeing as only japan and Canada can protect themselves and escape death, it was probably a stroke of luck, since we still have Belarus, Norway, and England preventing deaths. Either way, the mafia probably targeted Big Red Cherry Bomb again as any of the characters that can withstand one death and/or are healed are usually innocent. For the mafia, either killing Japan or Canada would be the best situation for them, as Japan gets an alien out of the question and killing Canada brings America berserk.
EDIT: Japan seems to have been activated on Night 2.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

Well, now that Japan's out, we have no risk of an alien win. But we still have the rest of the Mafia left, plus a bunch of dead innocents with no clues. Not sure what to do here...


----------



## Minkow (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

Perhaps we might need a roleclaim or two, but it's going to put a huge target on everyone else, so.... :/
We're really in a bind here.  I really hate to randylynch, but honestly, it's Day 6 and we have one alien and 6 innocents down, and we still have a number of mafia (all of them, actually) and so we can currently get a 3/11 chance of hitting a mafia, excluding Prussia as I'm pretty sure he shows up as not mafia.
Our chances are actually pretty okay for a random mafia lynch, but I still think we should save that for a last resort. Right now, the only roles that can revenge kill are America, England, Belarus, and Canada, giving us a 1/3 chance of accidentally killing 2, or even 3 in Belarus' and America's case, people. Yet again, the revenge kill could hit a mafia, so I'm really not sure on what to do, as the circumstances right now are a bit uncertain.
The ratio of mafia (including Prussia) to innocents are now 4:7. If we make a wrong move now, the worst case scenario would be accidentally lynching America, triggering England and Canada, and then having a Mafia kill, to get at least four dead this day.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

Hmm..It really does seem like randlynching, no matter how distasteful it seems, is our only option at the moment. But I won't say who I think should be lynched until we agree/disagree on randlynching. Don't wanna jump the gun and get shot down by mafia for being right and voting for one of them, when everyone isn't ready to commit to lynching ^.^ (Oh wow. Mixed sayings =D xD)


----------



## Minkow (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

(why am i posting so much if this is my first game. gah)

Maybe we should browse through the thread again and then PM Rai-CH our votes, like SkyAngel said. But the day phase is almost over, so we're probably not going to get a majority.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

Let's just do it.

I vote *sreservoir* for being one of the first people to jump on lynching.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

xD Sure, we lynch the person who first suggested lynching. If I'm gonna vote for anyone, it's gonna be for a logical reason, not just cuz they had the idea first. Just sayin'. I'm gonna read through the pages again and look for anything we may have overlooked before casting my vote.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

... I get lynched for being first to suggest effective joke vote?

in any case, I wouldn't care much if I died, considering I keep forgetting I'm even in this one.

but wait. alien usually inspects based on activations but dies innocent. maybe werefish5 got targetted, and FMC was just silly mafia?

but sure. kill me.


----------



## Minkow (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

I would vote sreservoir, but the entire "let me die" thing is a bit strange. And alien counts as mafia once activated.
Very wary, but *sreservoir* anyways, as there's no chance of alien. And the entire worst-case scenario thing up there.
If anything, I sure hope he isn't America.


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

I've had a suspicion for sreservoir for a while now. We'll see if I'm 2-for-2, I guess...

I vote to lynch *sreservoir*.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

*sigh* Just so someone can get lynched, I'll go with the crowd. I vote for *sreservoir*.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*



sreservoir said:


> but wait. alien usually inspects based on activations but dies innocent. maybe werefish5 got targetted, and FMC was just silly mafia?
> 
> but sure. kill me.


Wait, Alien dies innocent even when activated?
Well, i've made a huge mistake here :s

Anyway, I'm giving you guys an extra *24 hours* to finalise your action because I've got exams coming up so I need to study. Sorry about the inconvenience!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

meh, bandwagoning with *sreservoir*.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

I don't bandwagon. Are we voting for sreservoir just to lynch someone or because we actually believe he's mafia?

If it's bandwagoning, I *Abstain*.

If it's logical or there's a reason for it, I vote for *sreservoir*.

Oh, how I despise bandwagons..


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

I'm voting on suspicion, myself.

@SkyAngel: I'm pretty sure you have to choose one or the other.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

Bleh. Okay. Hmm..I have no proof against anyone but if I must do something, then yeah, I vote for *sreservoir*. But if we lynch him and he's innocent, then I reserve the right to say I-told-you-so xD


----------



## Minkow (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

If activated, alien counts as mafia.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 6]*

_As the sun began to set, the nations came to a decision to finally lynch someone. England stepped up to the front of the conference table.
“Whoever is using the codename *sreservoir*, please stand up.”
There were a few nervous whispers among the crowd of nations, then one of them stood up.
“That would be me!”  A cheerful voice called. He walked over to be next to England.
A few nations gasped. It was Spain.
“Well, the majority of people in this room have decided that you cannot be trusted,” England said as he removed his gun from its holster.
“Do you have any last words?”
Spain nodded, “Romano, Italy, wherever you are, good luck with whatever you’re doing! I hope to see you again some time in the distant future!”
As he finished his final speech, England put the gun to his temple and fired._

*sreservoir is dead. He was Mafia. 24 hours for night actions*​---
Sorry for being late, I was studying.
My exams are next week, so if the game does not finish by Monday, then I'll have to end the game with nobody winning. Hopefully this is an incentive to lynch people more often! XD


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Night 6]*

_“Has anyone seen America, England and Norway?”
Poland was kinda curious. Usually America or England would be running the meeting, either bickering with each other, trying to think up different plans to catch the killer or generally just not getting along. He recalled seeing Norway sometime yesterday, but he certainly didn’t look well.
“I think we should investigate, yes? America loves all the meetings we’ve had and the detective work we’ve done, maybe he’s just sleeping in,” Russia said.
Hearing his voice made Poland’s blood boil. But he was right, it would be best to find out what happened to the missing nations.
America, England and Norway’s rooms were right next to each other, making it easy for the nations to check all of them at once. Poland opened Norway’s door, he was kind of concerned about the nation’s health after seeing him yesterday. Norway was asleep in his bed, at least he appeared to be.
“Norway?”
No answer.
“Uh, hello? Earth to Norway here!”
Still no answer.
Poland walked up to his bed and checked his pulse.
He wasn’t breathing and he couldn’t find anything. He heard Italy yelling from across the hallway.
“England won’t wake up! We can’t find a pulse and he’s not breathing but there are no wounds anywhere! What are we going to do without him? England was so nice, but his food was disgusting!”
England was dead too? It was truly bizarre.
Surely, the same thing couldn’t have happened to America?
Poland left Norway’s room and told everyone the bad news. When the nations started to move into America’s room, they all expected the worse. Canada was the first to reach America’s bed. Just like Norway, he wasn’t responding to anything.
“America! Please wake up; you’re missing out on everything! England’s dead and Norway is too, there’s something strange going on and we need your help!”
Poland could see tears streaming down Canada’s face.
“If you’re trying to trick everyone, it’s not that funny anymore! Please America, please just wake up!”
He was sobbing harder now.
“...wake up, brother...”

Poland slowly ushered the other nations out of America’s room. He knew what it was like to lose someone so close to you, he knew that Canada needed the alone time.
He also knew that the number of nations in the building was quickly decreasing._

*Ketsu is dead. St. Christopher is dead. Patar is dead. All were innocent. You have 48 hours for discussion.*​---
Whoever is Canada may also choose to revenge kill this coming night action.
Only one person sent in a night action this time, remember that if you don't send in an action three times (if you have one) then you automatically get killed off.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

...Three innocent deaths this time. This isn't good.

Hm, none of them seemed to have any wounds or anything this time...


----------



## Minkow (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

Oh, crap.
Let's see, we're pretty screwed. We've lost all our healers, and all of our detectives.
Therefore I think we should lynch. Our last time turned out pretty good, and we now have a 2 out of 7 chance of hitting mafia.
Actually, how did three people die? Say the mafia were the only ones who gave in a night action, but seeing as out of the innocents, Canada, Russia, Belarus, and Poland are left and Prussia can only kill during the day phase, that should only be one dead...unless it was a healer clash on America? So say that America gets a healer clash, and either Norway or England was targeted. So how did the other die?
Either way, since America's dead, we would've had a very suckish night, revenge kills by England and Canada, plus mafia, so that's three dead in one night, but it's only going to be two, as England's also gone.
I really think we should randylynch now.


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

I've already roleclaimed, so I can tell you that I kidnapped Ketsu. Unless Ketsu didn't send in three night actions--which I find unlikely since she's been participating in the day discussions--how is there any way she could have been killed? Switzerland?

I am also in favour of lynching today.

Also: 2-for-2 on correctly suspecting Mafia :33


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

Oh snap o.o Well...things are heating up. We've got a good chance of taking them out considering our majority, but they have the advantage still of being able to take out whoever they want instead of voting >.< (unless the mafia has to vote too? I dunno how that side works, is it pretty much the same as with us?) Yeah, we can't wait any longer...gotta lynch peoples :(


----------



## Minkow (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*



Aobaru said:


> I've already roleclaimed, so I can tell you that I kidnapped Ketsu. Unless Ketsu didn't send in three night actions--which I find unlikely since she's been participating in the day discussions--how is there any way she could have been killed? Switzerland?
> 
> I am also in favour of lynching today.
> 
> Also: 2-for-2 on correctly suspecting Mafia :33


Switzerland was killed already, very early in the game.


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

Then how was she killed when I kidnapped her ;__;


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

Maybe Rai-CH messed up? I dunno o.o


----------



## Minkow (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

Good question.
But I think that we might need to get on, as we have a limit to the entire game and i really don't want everyne to lose in my first Mafia game. Should we just randylynch with a number generator?


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

Actually, I'm going to go on a suspicion (again).

I vote to lynch *Worst Username Ever*.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*



Aobaru said:


> Then how was she killed when I kidnapped her ;__;


I'll just say that kidnapping someone only saves them from Mafia attacks.


----------



## Minkow (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

Quick statement:
Looking back onto the thread, either Flora or Mewtwo is Poland.
And assuming that Aobaru hasn't been lying, and Flora is Poland, the current list of people who _could_ be mafia are:
Worst Username Ever
Dark Shocktail
Mewtwo
Me, and
SkyAngel.

Yet assuming that Mewtwo is Poland: Dark Shocktail, Worst Username Ever, Flora, me, or SkyAngel can be mafia.
And I assure that I'm not mafia when killed, so yeah.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*



Aobaru said:


> I've already roleclaimed, so I can tell you that I kidnapped Ketsu. Unless Ketsu didn't send in three night actions--which I find unlikely since she's been participating in the day discussions--how is there any way she could have been killed? Switzerland?
> 
> I am also in favour of lynching today.
> 
> Also: 2-for-2 on correctly suspecting Mafia :33


This makes me think Russia used their power last night - Russia can randomise the night actions, correct? While you may have chosen to kidnap Ketsu, the night action would've been scrambled and you would've kidnapped someone entirely different... At least, that's the explanation I can think of.

As for the cause of death...I'd have to go with inactivity. St Christopher made a topic in regards to his activity on the forums elsewhere.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

I'm gonna go with Aobaru this time 'round, he's been right so far ._.
I vote to lynch *Worst Username Ever*.



			
				Minkow said:
			
		

> Quick statement:
> Looking back onto the thread, either Flora or Mewtwo is Poland.
> And assuming that Aobaru hasn't been lying, and Flora is Poland, the current list of people who could be mafia are:
> Worst Username Ever
> ...


I can't beat your reasoning, but I do resent being put into the group that could be mafia Dx


----------



## Minkow (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

Logic wins all.
Bandwagoning then, *Worst Username Ever*


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*



Rai-CH said:


> I'll just say that kidnapping someone only saves them from Mafia attacks.


Dammit

_So_ that basically leaves a revenge killing or Russia screwing everything up. (Unless you still count the healer's actions even if they are killed that night, in which case there might be a healer clash)


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

Hopping on the bandwagon train here. Sorry *Worse Username Ever*


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

It's so far into the game... I will admit, I am Poland. This is a huge target on my back, but... like I said, it's far into the game, and if I'm killed anyways, I don't really have the time anymore; this is my first time on in two days.

Also, lynching *Worst Username Ever* for the fact I have no leads.


----------



## Minkow (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

ACTUALLY. SCREW THIS.
*Blow up Aobaru*


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

Goddammit.

*explodes*


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 7]*

_The last conference of the week was about to conclude. The nations had decided who to kill that night, believing that they were behind everything. Russia, who had taken England’s place as the meeting concluder was just about to read out the final verdict.
“...Would whoever is using the codename Worst Use-“
“HOLD IT!”
Suddenly, the large doors leading to the conference room swung open. Prussia was standing in the doorway, with what looked like to be homemade bombs hanging off his body.
“You guys are getting nowhere! You’ve just been sitting on your asses all this week, with little to no action happening.”
He walked up towards Belarus, who was sitting closest to the door.
“And that’s why I, the awesome Prussia, have decided to do what you should have done days ago!”
Before Belarus or any of the other nations had time to respond, he pressed a button on a remote in his hand. All the homemade bombs exploded simultaneously, taking him, Belarus and one of the walls out. The other nations stood speechless, they didn’t expect anything like this to happen.

The person that was going to be lynched that day could at least feel a bit relieved._

* Minkow and Aobaru are dead. Both were innocent. 48 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Night 7]*

_The remaining nations had been asleep for a few hours by now. Except Canada. He hadn’t left America’s room since he found him dead... No he was asleep, and will wake up soon. America loved to sleep in. At least that’s what he wanted to think, but his mind was focused on other things.
Kill the Mafia.
Get revenge.
Canada had been so confused, was it worth going after someone here wasn’t sure was Mafia? Would more innocent blood be shed for no reason?
But, he also knew that his brother would do the same. If anyone harmed him, he would be sure that America would avenge his sibling.
It was time to act.
He went back into his room, which was next door and woke up Kumajiro. He needed a weapon of some sort, and he hadn’t been able to feed his pet polar bear for the past few days. It was probably starving, the poor thing. As much as it killed him to use his own pet to do the dirty work, he was kind of doing the right thing. A possible mafia member is killed, and Kumajiro gets fed for the first time in a while. Hopefully it doesn’t crave human flesh again afterwards. As he walked down the corridor he passed Italy, who smiled before heading towards Poland’s room. Eventually he arrived at South Italy’s room. He knocked a few times.
No answer.
As he waited to see if the Italian nation would answer, many thoughts swamped his mind.
Am I doing the right thing?
What if he’s innocent?
Should I be concerned about where Italy was going?
Then the door opened.
“What the hell to you want?” South Italy asked angrily.
“Um...I was just wondering if you have any food to share? I ran out of food for Kumajiro a few days ago.” Canada replied, hoping he didn’t sound as nervous as he felt.
“What kind of dumbass question is-“
South Italy was interrupted by a polar bear lunging for his neck.
Canada decided that it was best to leave his pet to its own devices while he went back to his room. He didn’t really want to see the half-eaten remains of the former Mafia Don. He also really wanted to lie down and get all his thoughts together. Everything seemed so surreal, from finding out that his brother mysteriously died in his sleep that morning to watching his childhood friend viciously maul someone her wasn’t sure if he should have killed or not. 
His thoughts were interrupted by a gunshot. Without thinking, he ran to the source of the noise. He could see Italy running in his direction, possibly to escape the Mafia, or maybe to run away from the scene of the crime. Canada kept on going. He knew that he was close to both Russia and Poland’s rooms; one of them must have been killed by someone else. What he didn’t realised was that Russia had just left his room. Canada slammed straight into the larger nation.
“I’m so sorry Russia! I-I didn’t see you there!” Canada managed to stutter while trying to catch his breath.
“It’s ok Canada. Did you hear the gunshot too? I think that Poland has become the next victim to the Mafia. We should check it out, yes?” Russia replied.
The two nations entered Poland’s room. Sure enough, Poland was lying on the ground dead.
Canada suddenly realised that there were only three nations left._

*Dark Shocktail is dead. He was Mafia. Mewtwo is dead. He was Innocent. 48 hours for your final discussion.*​--
Herp derp Rai fails at writing.
I know that I said that the game was going to end tonight, but there’s only one more day left anyway.
I know that usually in the event of a revenge kill the one who performed it cannot participate in the discussion but with so few players left I don't think it would be entirely fair.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 8]*

Well, one more mafia down is always a good thing. But now there's only three left of us...

With so few people left it's not easy to decide what we should do... what do you say, lynch or not? These are the possible scenarios:

1. We lynch the last Mafia, meaning innocents win.
2. We lynch an innocent(Russia or Canada), which means the mafia will kill the remaining innocent next night, making the innocents lose. (Assuming Russia has already used the scramble action, and seeing how Canada revenge killed and by that losing his bulletproof status, that won't help us either)
3. We don't lynch, and the Mafia kills one of the innocents next night. There will be one Mafia and one innocent left, and they will both vote to lynch each other- and since there will be no majority, the votes won't count.

So... I think we should lynch, but I'll wait with voting until I hear anything suspicious.


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 8]*

We have to lynch, otherwise Rai-CH will probably make an earthquake or something to kill the last two survivors =/ Hmm...this is that moment of the game where your heart starts beating fast as you try to decide who to lynch xD..


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 8]*

Hm... seems like Flora hasn't posted here at all... I don't know, should we lynch the inactive? Or... seeing the situation we are in now, we can't afford to lynch innocents. What to do... maybe roleclaim?


----------



## Flora (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 8]*



Worst Username Ever said:


> 3. We don't lynch, and the Mafia kills one of the innocents next night. There will be one Mafia and one innocent left, and they will both vote to lynch each other- and since there will be no majority, the votes won't count.


I believe if this happens the last person who dies gets to vote. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Uh, so, I've had kinda iffy computer access (the one computer keeps screwing up and my sister and my dad and I have to share this one) so I haven't been posting as much.

But honestly, if you lynch me, you'll be lynching Russia, so...

(I haven't used my night action IIRC)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 8]*

Ok, so you are Russia... or at least so you say. I'm not sure whether to believe you or not, but it's the only thing we have to go after. Well... roleclaiming sounds good at this point, so I can reveal who I am too.

*I'm Canada.* Which leaves SkyAngel.

*Lynch SkyAngel*, seeing how it's the only lead we got.


----------



## Flora (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 8]*

*Lynch SkyAngel *as well; hopefully I won't regret it...


----------



## Cloudsong (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 8]*

So this is what happens when I leave to do schoolwork, I get lynched =/
Seems like there's not much I can do considering you've already made your decisions. Bleh. Imma vote to Lynch *Flora* since I think her being Russia sounds rather fishy, not that it matters now ^.^


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Mafitalia [Day 8]*

_“Ok, so uh, who’s Skyangel here?”
Italy stood up. He was the last remaining Mafia. Everyone else was dead, and he missed all of them dearly. He walked up to the front of the conference room. For the first time ever, he didn’t feel like crying. The whole week was a whirlwind of emotions, really. He started out as the crybaby nation who didn’t want to hurt anyone, including his brother. After South Italy’s death, he became the Mafia Don. A Mafia of one.
He felt that he had matured greatly, not that it mattered anymore. He stood at the front of the conference room, Russia stood beside him with a gun to Italy’s head. Italy could almost see the ghostly images of the deceased nations, sitting in their usual seats.
Is this what usual happens before you die?

“Do you want any last words that you would like to say, Italy?” Russia asked.
Now the tears started to fall.
“Th-thank you everybody! I’m so sorry for all the pain I’ve caused, but I hope that everything gets better again! If I see you in heaven one day, then I’ll treat you all to all the pasta and pizza you can eat!” Italy said, smiling.
Bang.
As Italy fell to the ground, he felt almost free.
--
Russia and Canada stood staring at each other for a few minutes. This was it. They were the remaining nations left. It was almost surreal to think that everyone they had ever know, everyone they had ever loved everyone, they never got the chance to say goodbye to, they were all dead.

The two nations left the conference building together, thankful that they would never have to deal with any killers again. _

*Skyangel is dead. She was Mafia. Innocents have won this game!*​--


```
[b][u]Roles:[/u][/b]
Player 1. Worst Username Ever – [i]Canada / Bulletproof [/i]
Player 2. Superbird – [i]Switzerland / Vigilante [/i]
Player 3. St. Christopher – [i]England / Healer [/i] 
Player 4. Lil’ Dwagie – [i]Denmark / Close Friend [/i]
Player 5. sreservoir – [i]Spain / Mafia Goon [/i]
Player 6. Flora and Ashes – [i]Russia / Scrambler [/i]
Player 7. – Dark Shocktail [i]S. Italy / Mafia Don [/i]
Player 8. – Big Red Cherry Bomb [i]Japan / Alien [/i]
Player 9. – Patar [i]Norway / Healer [/i]
Player 10. – Minkow [i]Prussia / Terrorist [/i]
Player 11. – Mewtwo [i]Poland / Fishing Brother [/i]
Player 12. – Aobaru [i]Belarus / Kidnapper [/i]
Player 13. – Griffin [i]Estonia / Detective [/i]
Player 14. – Ketsu [i]America / Detective [/i]
Player 15. – Midnight Saboteur [i]Lithuania / Fishing brother [/i]
Player 16. – Crazy Linoone[i]Liechtenstein / Protector [/i]
Player 17. – SkyAngel [i]Italy / Mafia Goon [/i]
Player 18. – Werefish5 [I]France / Lover [/I]
```


```
[b][u]NIGHT ACTIONS-[/u][/b]
[b]Night 0-[/b]
France chooses [i] Big Red Cherry Bomb [/i] as their lover
Liechtenstein chooses to protect [i]no one[/i]
Belarus kidnaps [i] SkyAngel [/i]
The Mafia targets [i]no one[/i]
Switzerland targets [i]no one[/i]
England heals [i]no one[/i]
Norway heals [i]no one[/i]
Poland chooses to revenge kill [i]no one[/i]
Lithuania chooses to revenge kill [i]sreservoir[/i]
America investigates [i] Flora [/i]. Flora is [b]Innocent[/b]
Estonia investigates [i] Crazy Linoone [/i]. Crazy Linoone is [b]Innocent[/b]

[b]No one[/b] is killed.

[b]Night 1-[/b]
Liechtenstein chooses to protect [i] Ketsu [/i]
Belarus kidnaps [i]Ketsu[/i]
The Mafia targets [i]Midnight Saboteur[/i]. Midnight Saboteur is now on the death list.
Switzerland targets [i]no one[/i]
England heals [i]Griffin (randomised)[/i]
Norway heals [i]Lil’ Dwagie (randomised)[/i]
Poland chooses to revenge kill [i]Superbird[/i]
Lithuania chooses to revenge kill [i]Flora (randomised)[/i]
America investigates [i]no one[/i].
Estonia investigates [i]Mewtwo[/i]. Mewtwo is [b]Innocent[/b]

[b]MidnightSaboteur[/b] is killed.

[b]Night 2-[/b]
Belarus kidnaps [i]Werefish5[/i]
The Mafia targets [i]Big Red Cherry Bomb[/i]. Big Red Cherry Bomb is now [b] activated.[/b]
England heals [i]Werefish5 (randomised)[/i]
Norway heals [i]Aobaru (randomised)[/i]
America investigates [i]sreservoir[/i]. sreservoir is [b]Mafia[/b]
Estonia investigates [i]sreservoir[/i]. sreservoir is [b]Mafia[/b].

[b]No one[/b] is killed.

[b]Night 3[/b]
Belarus kidnaps [i]Ketsu[/i]
The Mafia targets [i]Lil’ Dwagie[/i]. Lil’ Dwagie is now on the death list.
England heals [i]Mewtwo (randomised)[/i]
Norway heals [i]Crazy Linoone (randomised)[/i]
America investigates [i]Big Red Cherry Bomb[/i]. Big Red Cherry Bomb is [b]Mafia[/b]
Estonia investigates [i]Aobaru[/i]. Aobaru is [b]Innocent[/b].

[b]Lil’ Dwagie[/b] is killed.

[b]Night 4[/b]
Belarus kidnaps [i]Worst Username Ever[/i]
The Mafia targets [i]Crazy Linoone[/i]. Crazy Linoone is now on the death list.
England heals [i]Ketsu (randomised)[/i]
Norway has chosen to [b]kill (randomised)[/b]. Norway kills [i]Griffin (randomised)[/i]. Griffin is now on the death list.
America investigates [i]no one[/i]. 
Estonia investigates [i]Dark Shocktail[/i]. Dark Shocktail is [b]Mafia[/b].

[b]Crazy Linoone and Griffin[/b] is killed.

[b]Night 5[/b]
Belarus kidnaps [i]Minkow[/i]
The Mafia targets [i]Big Red Cherry Bomb[/i]. Big Red Cherry bomb and Werefish5 are now on the death list.
England heals [i]sreservoir (randomised)[/i]
Norway heals [i]Mewtwo (randomised)[/i]
America investigates [i]no one[/i].

[b]Big Red Cherry Bomb and Werefish5[/b] is killed.

[b]Night 6[/b]
Belarus kidnaps [i]Ketsu[/i]
The Mafia targets [i]Worst Username Ever (randomised)[/i]. Canada is hit.
England heals [i]Dark Shocktail (randomised)[/i]. St Christopher dies due to inactivity.
Norway heals [i]Aobaru (randomised)[/i]. Patar dies due to inactivity.
America investigates [i]no one[/i]. Ketsu dies due to inactivity.

[b]Ketsu, Patar and St. Christopher [/b] are killed.

[b]Night 7[/b]
Canada has chosen to [b]kill[/b]. Canada kills [i]Dark Shocktail[/i] Dark Shocktail is now on the death list.
The Mafia targets [i]Mewtwo[/i]. Mewtwo is put on the death list.

[b]Dark Shocktail and Mewtwo[/b] are killed.
```


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 17, 2010)

So... we won. :D Well, this was fun.


----------



## Griffin (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh thank goodness! I was practically screaming at the screen when I saw everyone debating who was mafia. Also, I got killed the night of the day I suggested roleclaiming...so I'm sorry I never got to share my observations.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'd also like to add that on the night Big Red cherry Bomb was targeted, the Mafia's original target was Aobaru, meaning that they would have flushed out the lover/alien combo and the kidnapper at the same time. When the mafia changed it's target I was thinking 'if only you knew why that is a stupid move! D: D: D:'

But still, this was an awesome game and I had lots of fun GMing it! I was thinking that the game wouldn't last as long so I was planning on having any remaining characters return for a sequel and have new characters fill in the other roles. Except when I had to kill off Norway, England, Estonia and America I had no idea who else to use for the detective and healer roles.

Maybe I'll do another Mafia sometime during the school holidays! :)


----------



## Minkow (Nov 17, 2010)

Ahahah, nice game, everyone! Congrats to the innocents!

Also, just wanted to say, Aobaru, that Prussia's supposed to be aligned with the mafia and yeah, I was getting skittish that you were guessing correctly. So no hard feelings for getting you out of the game? :D;;
Also, it's honestly a shame that so many important roles died out of inactivity. Rai-CH, honestly, you do have awesome flavor text, seriously. >:(
Again, good game, everyone! It was my first, so I was really a bit nervous over it, but it ended up well.

EDIT:Just one question that I've been wondering, if Big Red Cherry Bomb was successfully lynched while activated and murders everyone, would that be an alien win or a lover win?


----------



## Aobaru (Nov 17, 2010)

No hard feelings, of course. It's just I was a being-exploded virgin, is all. (It hurts the first time.)


----------



## Minkow (Nov 17, 2010)

(It's okay I was exploded too)


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 18, 2010)

Minkow said:


> EDIT:Just one question that I've been wondering, if Big Red Cherry Bomb was successfully lynched while activated and murders everyone, would that be an alien win or a lover win?


I'm guessing it would it eb a bit of both? It kind of turns out to be a bit of a paradox, as the alien has to kill everyone, but if it kills the lover then the alien dies too?

I was hoping that that situation was not going to happen because I have no idea what to do. My back-up plan was to PM Butterfree/Bachuru and ask her how to handle the situation XD

I'm glad you liked my flavour text! I don't usually write anything other than essays so I found it hard to keep everything sounding slightly interesting/emotional/suspenceful (is that even a word). I was very worried that I was heading into Narm-y territory too at times X)


----------



## Griffin (Nov 18, 2010)

Actually, there was a lover/alien in a game on the old forums. According to the game runner, the game just ends right after the alien wins, so the lover-death isn't used.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 21, 2010)

Ah - so close as my first game as a Mafia Don. I'll be sure to learn from this for next time... ;D Still, great game guys!


----------

